# [W2K] Tasks auf andere Rechner kopieren und .exe-Dateien aufrufen



## -cta- (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte alle 24h um 23.59uhr einen Task ablaufen lassen.

Dieser Task soll eine .exe aufrufen. Wenn ich nun diese .exe in den Task eingebe und den Task starte, passiert nichts. (Kollege meinte .bat machen, die einen CALL auf die .exe ausführt..)

Sollte das generel funktionieren, oder muss ich wirklich das ganze über eine .bat machen?


Als nächstes möchte ich diesen Task auf andere Rechner verteilen(auf einer Installations-CD)
Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der, von mir in den Task eingegebene, Nutzer auch auf dem Zielrechner zum ausführen des Tasks genutzt wird?(dieser Nutzer ist dort natürlich angelegt...)



gruss,

-cta-


----------



## Georg Melher (18. Dezember 2003)

Hast Du eventuell den Dienst für den Taskplaner deaktiviert ?


----------



## -cta- (18. Dezember 2003)

nein der ist aktiv!


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Dezember 2003)

Wenn es eventuell ein Bugist, Du aber die neuesten Bugfixes installiert hast und es trotzdem nicht funktioniert, dann versuche es doch einfach mit der Batchdatei. Ist doch keine grosse Sache. Wenn Du es nicht selbst machen willst/kannst, bitte den Kumpel um Hilfe.


----------



## -cta- (23. Dezember 2003)

ja schon mal vielen dank...

aber....batchdateien wollen wir eben vermeiden...


----------

